
Sift – a fast and powerful open source alternative to grep - bpierre
http://sift-tool.org/info.html
======
joelthelion
This looks really good, but I'm always suspicious of extraordinary benchmarks
with no explanations. What about sift makes it so much faster, than, say, ag?
Ag already seemed to be decently optimized, so I'd be interested to know what
the breakthrough is.

------
kolev
And where's the source?

Edit: Here it is:
[https://github.com/svent/sift](https://github.com/svent/sift)

------
zenlot
"a fast and powerful"... Couldn't you find a better naming? All newly tools,
languages, etc... are: "fast, powerful, robust", but at the end of the day, it
still sucks.

------
dr_win
no brew, no love

~~~
jedisct1
No brew, submit a pull request?

